# Beretta Px4 Storm Subcompact Denting Casings when Chambereed



## jmditrapani (Oct 6, 2016)

I bought a NIB Px4 Storm subcompact about a week ago. It was consistently shooting down and to the left which is not normal for me, so I had a gunsmith look at it. It turns out that when the rounds are being chambered they are being slammed into the bore and denting the casings before firing, which is in turn altering the trajectory of the round. Has anyone ever heard of this before? I am assuming it is a factory defect that would be covered by Beretta.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Can you post pictures of the dented cases? When you cycle rounds orsnap caps do you see the dents? Rounds are supposed to be slammed into the chamber or bore as you call it, but dented no. Dented by what? normally they just slide on in there.

I question the issue of low point of impact and to the left by dented rounds after firing, but I quess it's possible. 

I'd bench rest the pistol to see where you group, then work on adjusting the rear sight would be my advice.

If i were to make a guess I'd believe you are pulling the pistol down and to the left upon the shot, or your rear sight may need drifting or be higher or both.


----------



## jmditrapani (Oct 6, 2016)

Here is a picture of the rounds after chambered. I really don't know anything about this. I'm just using the terminology the gunsmith used. I also had 2 of the range employees at my local range test fire it as well, and the same thing happened to them. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jmditrapani (Oct 6, 2016)

Here is a picture of the rounds after chambered. I really don't know anything about this. I'm just using the terminology the gunsmith used. I also had 2 of the range employees at my local range test fire it as well, and the same thing happened to them. Thanks for your help!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

What brand of ammo? Looks like cheap aluminum cased ammo, CCI Blazers perhaps, or even worse cheap low quality steel cased ammo? Have you tried brass cased ammo?

I'm not questioning that perhaps the pistol shoots low left with no fault of the shooter, I just question the dented cases causing this. Aluminum cases are very soft and if someone attempted to reload them even softer. I've shot steel cased ammo that grouped terrible due to poor quality control as well. 

If you go to the range again try US made brass cased ammo such a WWB, Federal, or Remington and bench rest the pistol to see where the pistol groups. 

If the pistol groups low left, drift the rear sight right until you get center mass. If it still shoots low you need a higher rear sight.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Low and left is 90% of the time a shooter issue. Not saying it always is, but usually. Are you used to shooting Berettas or DA/SA guns?

I will say that I rented a PX4 subcompact a few years back, intending to buy one. Let me preface that buy saying I have now owned 4 PX4s (3 full-size models and a compact I now own), and 29 different Beretta 92 variants over the past 20 plus years... so, i am used to their triggers...

I did not like that PX4 subcompact. It would not hit where I was aiming at, no matter how hard I tried. Just not the gun for me. I do, however, really like the slightly bigger compact model.


----------



## jmditrapani (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you for your responses. The aluminum rounds and picture were provided by the gunsmith. I will chamber some of my brass rounds and see if it happens with them as well. Even if the round is dented though, could that really change trajectory? Just seems kind of odd. Also, this IS my first beretta. Can you explain what you mean by "bench test"? I guess my concern is that 2 very experienced shooters at the range experienced the same issue when firing my gun. I hadn't called beretta yet bc I assumed it was either me or a sight problem. Now that the gunsmith pointed this out, I guess it would be best to contact them if the same thing is happening with the brass rounds.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Caldwell DeadShot Front Rear Shooting Rest Bag Set Nylon

Something like whats in the link above, a "Bench Rest." Where you rest the pistol on the bag from a bench to get the most accurate shot as possible while taking away as much human error as possible to get a consistent group to determine where your rounds are hitting on target. They may have bench rest bags at your range for use, I don't know.

Bench rest the pistol shooting brass cased ammo and see what you get. If you are still shooting low left drift the sight to the right until you get center shot, if still low you may need a higher rear sight. if you see your brass abnormally dented after firing call Beretta.

http://blog.krtraining.com/?attachment_id=140

or

http://blog.krtraining.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/benchrest-300x238.jpg


----------



## jmditrapani (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you! I will post the result.


----------



## jmditrapani (Oct 6, 2016)

Had the guys at the range bench test the beretta. It was consistently 2 inches down and to the left!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, it sounds like a sight issue and at least you have one positive in that it is grouping consistent. Drift the rear sight to the right until you get center shot. If it still shoots low @ 10-15 yards you may need a higher rear sight or lower front. 

Hopefully you or someone at the range can drift your rear sight in small increments to the right until you achieve center shot. I use a punch and hammer, some use a sight pusher.


----------



## jmditrapani (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks, denner for all your help!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You do know that Berettas shoot with sight picture 3, right? If you shoot a different way, it will be low.


----------



## jmditrapani (Oct 6, 2016)

I did not. Looks like maybe we need to try again. The guys at the range did the bench test. I will find out which sight picture they used. Thanks!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I had my magazines replaced. The bullet was lagging behind, while the casing was moving through the magazine fine. 

Load a magazine to capacity and slide the rounds out manually (fingers only) , no gun. Check for lag.
:smt1099


----------

